# New Report Finds U.S. Women Pay More, Die More For Pregnancy



## Legoles (Nov 8, 2021)

Does pandemic affected this numbers? Our weak healthcare system now is even more vulnerable.


----------



## Gambit (Nov 8, 2021)

It's just sad. In the 21st century, we still face problems with pregnancy. What is even worse - most black women haven't access to good healthcare. Honestly, I didn't trust insurance companies. But now I just hate them. How do they dare to refuse people from getting insurance payments while most of us have no job? I've heard that more and more people start to sue insurance companies, hiring law companies, such as Arkansas Healthcare Fraud Defense Lawyer - Oberheiden, P.C.. No wonder why the US has such awful statistics on maternity. They want to reduce the number of citizens or what?


----------

